# lesen-und-wundern, heute: Das Klientel will Verbesserungen!



## Anonymous (26 Februar 2005)

Jahrelang waren sie zufrieden, jetzt will man Verbesserungen
Klar, "als jeder Dreck noch Umsatz brachte", da waren die Ansprüche noch nicht so hoch...
lesen und wundern
(diese Reihe wird fortgesetzt)


----------



## Anonymous (26 Februar 2005)

Die Offenheit, mit der man sich zur eigenen Abzockmentalität bekennt, ist atemberaubend 
.


----------



## Anonymous (26 Februar 2005)

der hier ist auch nicht schlecht:
"Es wird neue Dinge geben, wozu man dann seine Benutzer, die ja weiterhin kommen werden, gebrauchen kann. Da bin ich mir sicher!!!"
Also ich gebrauche diesen Anbieter jetzt auch mal: Mit Verlaub, Herr Anbieter, ach was, hat er das etwa verdient? Mehr verdient als das, was er verdient?


----------



## Anonymous (26 Februar 2005)

auch hier verschlägt es einem den Atem, ob der unverforenen Dreistigkeit und Frechheit , 
die eigene Abzockermentalität zu leugnen und sich über die Opfer lustig zu machen 
Pfui Deibel  :kotz:


----------



## Anonymous (26 Februar 2005)

Oder hier der Beitrag vom 10.2. um 16:03 Uhr.


----------



## Anonymous (27 Februar 2005)

Thema: Aquaristik-PP, offenbar besteht ein Dialerlink zu einem PP ohne content
siehe hier


> Was passiert, wenn sich jemand einwählt? vlt. kann da auch mainpean was zu sagen?


 Also hängt da ein Dialer, der heiße Luft abrechnet? Die letzten 9 Stunden hat mp öffentlich nichts dazu gesagt 

P.S.: Mr Kalauer wird Schnäppchenverkäufer. 
P.P.S.: Für Aquaristik hätte ich da einen Spezialisten anzubieten (Sandy war ja auch immer stumm wie'n Fisch).


----------



## Anonymous (1 März 2005)

Kalauer wird nicht etwa Kneipier, wie manche vermuten, sondern laut eigener Auskunft Schnäppchenverkäufer oder so
http://www.dialercenter.de/showthread.php?threadid=1150
Konnte er den content aus München/Hamburg nicht mehr zahlen? 4Freunde gab's doch Rabatt, oder? Wobei die ja eh billigen content anbieten


----------



## Anonymous (1 März 2005)

"Ich strebe, nach meiner Karriere als "Dialerpapst" nun eine Laufbahn als "Schnäppchenkönig" an"
Kalauer Kalauer


----------



## BenTigger (1 März 2005)

Ach deswegen las man so lange nichts mehr von ihm. Ist mir aber erst jetzt aufgefallen... Naja hab ihn also nicht vermisst


----------



## Anonymous (3 März 2005)

lesen-und-wundern, 
heute: Das Klientel wundert sich über hyro:
http://www.dialercenter.de/showthread.php?threadid=1171


----------



## Captain Picard (3 März 2005)

Der Thread is fott .....

das war wohl zuviel an Nestbeschmutzung


----------



## A John (4 März 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Der Thread is fott .....
> 
> das war wohl zuviel an Nestbeschmutzung


Wenn praktisch jeder Klick den Download irgendeiner ominösen xxx.exe einleitet, ist das wohl mehr als dubios.
Der Betreiber, ein gewisser J*** D******** ist in der Szene kein Unbekannter.
In Erwartung der neuen Dialerfenster verlegt man die Kostenverschleierungstexte nun auf die Startseite:

Und das allerbeste: Unsere Zugangstools sind derzeit noch KOSTENLOS !
Nur mit diesen Tools habt Ihr UNEINGESCHRÄNKTEN Zugriff auf die Downloadserver !!!

ACHTUNG! Durch den starken Ansturm begrenzen wir den Download!

Unser KOSTENLOSES Zugangstool ist vermutlich nur noch bis einschließlich 04.03.2005 verfügbar!!

INSIDER NEWS - ihr könnt auch dannach mit der rechten maustaste (autodownload) das zugangstool kostenlos saugen !


Witz am Rande:

Exclusiv auf Hacker-Sp****
gehackte Members Area von Pir**** ! 

Das "gehackte" Projekt wird von J.D. selbst betrieben, allerdings bei der Konkurrenz, welche aus München gesteuert wird.  :lol: 

Nachtrag: Zumindest war das bis vor Kurzem so.
In der Szene vollziehen sich in letzter Zeit auffällig hektische- und häufige Wechsel. :holy: 

Gruß A. John


----------



## Anonymous (4 März 2005)

> Der Thread is fott .....



Was stand denn da so sinngemäß drin...?

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Anonymous (8 März 2005)

*Question of the DAY*

was ist denn eigentlich ein "Ankündigungsunternehmen"???


----------



## Anonymous (8 März 2005)

> was ist denn eigentlich ein "Ankündigungsunternehmen


wahrscheinlich sowas so was ähnliches wie ein Marktschreier...


----------



## Anonymous (8 März 2005)

auf des wilden Ösis wilder www.bus***.de sind ja drollige links...
auch der zu einem Dialer mit Preisangabe im ersten Fenster!!!
(hat der Totenkopf was zu bedeuten?)
Anmerkung: von der Seite selbst aus kostet's 1,86/min, über den business-Link 30 Euro/Einwahl...

siehe
http://www.bus*****.de/index.php?gid=125&hgid=5
--> horrora*****.de

hier noch ein paar Highlights:
es tauchen mehrere Seiten/Anbieter mit dem gleichen Projekt mehrfach auf - in unterschiedlichen Rubriken. Ich fand's lustig  
Eher peinlich der link zu onlinet*.de (nette  de-whois mit Adresse in Thailand...... Muss wohl noch *aktualisiert* werden... (gehört irgendwie zur Firma "erotik-ink*" und ist offenbar ein vergessener de-Link der liechtensteinischen "One Commerce")

Viel Spass beim schnüffeln dort


			
				yardbirds schrieb:
			
		

> too much monkey-business


----------



## Anonymous (8 März 2005)

Die "European Internet Foundation" in Thailand hat übrigens nichts zu tun mit der "European Internet Foundation" in Brüssel www.eifonline.org
die EIF aus dem gastbeitrag ist eher bei Ried am Inn zu finden, oder in Panama, oder in Prag, oder in München.
Warum fällt mir dazu nur dieser Bericht ein? (v.a. die Kommentare dazu???)
http://www.pelzer.at/projects/semmering/html/OGH-Wien.htm

Hat das evtl. was mit dem Ortsnamen-at-Fall eines gewissen Herrn B.v.W. zu tun? Oder mit der "Britannica Associates Ltd" aus Miami? Oder mit dem österreichischen "Heiratsmarkt"? Oder mit Bieseln in Panama? Na, jedenfalls nicht mit dem wilden Ösi hier - obwohl der wiederum die EIF gut kennen müsste, als Domainguru...
???


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 März 2005)

*Re: Question of the DAY*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> was ist denn eigentlich ein "Ankündigungsunternehmen"???


http://www.fachverbandwerbung.at/de/standesregeln/aussenwerbung.shtml


> Die Tätigkeit der Ankündigungsunternehmen umfasst vor allem:
> Jede Art der Herstellung, der Errichtung, der Bewirtschaftung (Affichierung, Montage, Wartung usw.), der Bereitstellung oder Vermietung von
> * Plakatflächen unbeleuchtet, beleuchtet und hinterleuchtet
> * Wartehallen
> ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 März 2005)

Ero_Grashüpfer schrieb:
			
		

> Vom letzten Freitag bis diesen Freitag sind meine Einwahlen um das 6fache gesunken bei ein PP.


*[IRONIE]*
n(1)=Einwahlen FR (x)
n(2)=Einwahlen FR eine Woche später (y)
"um das sechsfache gesunken" (???)
n(2)=n(1)-6*n(1) 
n(2)=-5n(1) (y=-5x)
ist das nicht mathematisch nur lösbar, wenn n1=n2=0 ??? (denn wäre z.B. x=1 wäre doch y=-5, da dann 1-6*1=-5?, wäre aber y=1, dann wäre x=-0,2??? Jedenfalls müsste eine der Zahlen negativ sein - oder eben beide = 0, wenn ich mich nicht verrechne 

quelle: dc

interessant folgender Kommentar:





> Die Größenordnung wäre schon interessant, denn von 6 Einwahlen am Tag auf 1 Einwahl ist nicht aussagekräftig


also:
n(1)=6
n(2)=1

Da wären dann aber die Einwahlen nicht "um das sechsfache gefallen", sondern _auf ein Sechstel_ oder _um fünf Sechstel_

Hmm. Die Jungs haben sicher spannende Steuererklärungen 
*[/IRONIE]*


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 März 2005)

Gründe für den Niedergang des Dialers?
"Liegt der Dialer in den letzten Zügen?


> Vermute mal das die Kampangen, die in dem letzen Jahren gelaufen sind und AntiVir plus Konsorten es geschafft haben, ein so wie ich meine "gutes Zahlmittel" kaputt zu machen.
> Aber auch einige wenige aus der Branche sind für den Untergang mit verantwortlich.


----------



## tuxedo (23 März 2005)

Auf den Thread wollte ich auch gerade hinweisen.

Und auf einmal (im Posting vom  23.03.2005 18:20) spricht man von Userferundlichkeit in Verbindung mit einem Hauch von Transparenz. Kann denn das möglich sein?

Vielleicht schaffen die Content-Anbieter es es ja tatsächlich noch vor dem 17.6.05 auch noch Verbraucherschutz zu thematisieren...

Der Ansatz zur Einsicht kam mit dem Blick in den Abgrund...

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## cicojaka (17 April 2005)

Heute wieder Jammertag...
Vor dem dankenswerterweise von "ok-space" (lol) bereit gestellten Direktlink zum active-X-Dialer waren von 250 usern 249 


> zu doof mal ok zu drücken


 Obs hinterher besser war? Ist die Doofheit der User groß genug, den Dialer(haupt)stadtsbürgermeister(diener?) zu befriedigen?


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 Mai 2005)

Das Klientel hat Probleme, bestimmte Informationen im Klientelsforum zu finden - weil man scrollen müsste.
 hat gewisses Ironiepotential


----------



## Reducal (24 Mai 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Das Klientel hat Probleme, bestimmte Informationen im Klientelsforum zu finden - weil man scrollen müsste.
> hat gewisses Ironiepotential


Hui, den Didda gibt´s ja doch noch.


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 Mai 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Aka-Aka schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


und wie... kuck mal in den "Dialermanager" - das macht der didda ganz alleeene...
der mädchenfüralles(au -auereien?)didda...


----------



## Reducal (24 Mai 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Reducal schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wer ist Dieter? Macht er das  Projektmanagement?


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 Mai 2005)

DiDi, der Marktschreier & Dialerbastler, nannte sich auch mal "Extrawurst-Dieter"... (ich weiß nimmer für wen... für den Büttelborner B*** oder für den wilden Ösi W* - müsste ich mal nachblättern)
(link übrigens evtl. mit Foto, etwas undeutlich - dürfte daher nicht den NUB's zuwider laufen)

Lesenswert dieses Kommunique...

oder auch das hier:


> Zu erwähnen wäre noch das es durchaus Lobby an höherer Stelle gibt, im letzten Infoabend der VATM wurde zum Beispiel das Vorgehen der Verbraucherzentrale von [Reg-TP-Chef] K* selbst und einigen Abgeordneten gerügt, und der rechtkonforme Dialer als ausreichend bezeichnet. In diesem Zusammenhang hat man sich davon distanziert die "Dummheit" der User zu regulieren.



Dass DD der "Chef-Progger" ist, bestätigte "Pyth**"b A*R* zu seinem Geburtstag
siehe hier

Grüsse vom
allessammler-aka


----------



## Captain Picard (24 Mai 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Lesenswert dieses Kommunique...



zwei Postings weiter gibt´s ein fast noch schöneres Kommunique....
( etwas wirr , aber was soll´s ) 

cp


----------



## Wembley (24 Mai 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> DiDi, der Marktschreier & Dialerbastler, nannte sich auch mal "Extrawurst-Dieter"... (ich weiß nimmer für wen... für den Büttelborner B*** oder für den wilden Ösi W* - müsste ich mal nachblättern)



"As far as I can remember" ging es um den Herrn, der noch vor kurzem in direkter Konkurrenz zu MP stand, aber das Dialergeschäft aufgegeben hat.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 Mai 2005)

Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> "As far as I can remember" ging es um den Herrn, der noch vor kurzem in direkter Konkurrenz zu MP stand, aber das Dialergeschäft aufgegeben hat.


 stimmt... "Extrawurst-D*" stand im F*D*-Thread..., bei dem es wohl um "Mitglied Nr. 5" des alten mainpean-Forums ging:
h**p://forum.mainp***.de/member.php?action=getinfo&userid=5
___


			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Aka-Aka schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich widerspreche ungern... aber m*ll*c hat hiermit durchaus Recht: 





> Darauf herumzureiten, dass im ersten Fenster noch nicht der Preis genannt wird - (...) das ist unseriös. Jedenfalls unseriös dann, wenn man die Show am Notebook nicht live weiter führt bis eben der Preis zu lesen ist und bestätigt werden muß. Sondern man das erste Fenster einfach so stehen lässt.


Anmerkung: (...) --> was hier weggelassen wurde, ist Teil einer tatsächlich etwas wirren Argumentation

Grüße
vom
fairplay-aka


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Mai 2005)

Das Klientel diskutiert die "politische Lage"


> Dank der CDU/CSU gibt es überhaupt noch den DC/Minutentarif in dieser Höhe. Die SPD war da nämlich anderer Meinung. Nur zu Info


Aha... In Dortmund weiß man offenbar, was man der CDU/CSU zu verdanken hat...


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Juni 2005)

Das Klientel reisst blöde Witze


> Ich dachte, mich trifft der Schlag. Gucke heute morgen bei E-Bay rein und dort ist doch tatsächlich eine neue Kategorie.
> Neue Hauptkategorie: Dialerprojekte


Der Witzbold hat gemeinsame Projekte mit (mindestens) beiden wilden Ösis und ob damit sein geschäftlicher Lebenslauf schon beendet ist, weiß ich ebensowenig wie die Antwort auf die Frage, wie ich das Handyabzockefenster weg kriege, ohne den Browser zu schließen...


----------



## Captain Picard (17 Juni 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> weiß ich ebensowenig wie die Antwort auf die Frage, wie ich das Handyabzockefenster weg kriege, ohne den Browser zu schließen...


einmal/zweimal ALT-F4 schließt zumindest beim FF die beiden Fenster ohne den Browser  "abzuschiessen"
( man sollte das in einem getrennten  Browserfenster starten ) 

cp


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 Juni 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Aka-Aka schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ja schon... aber das ist wohl nicht das mehrheitlich Anwendung findende Surfverhalten  F4 schließt das Handypayfenster UND das andere Fenster mit. Egal, war ja wirklich nur eine Randnotiz. Ich will hier bestimmt nicht _aufgeregt gegen die Wand rennen und einen Anscheißgrund suchen_

Nette Belege haben die da, da gibt's z.B. einen "Vogelfrei", der in bester Tobi-H*-Manier ("In der DDR waren es immer die Spitzel, die andere angeschissen haben. Wie nennt man das heute?" --> cf. H*, Tobias: "Blockwartprinzip") daherkommt und über diese beiden Threads wettert:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=10622
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=10630

Keine Ahnung, was dieser Typ will. Soll ja hier auch schon gesichtet worden sein 

Von "Enter" so betitelt zu werden 





> Denunzianten oder einfach nur Neider.


 ist dagegen eher eine amüsante Randnotiz. Dabei klang der so vielversprechend 





> Einfach an die Regeln halten und fertig...


 Da sind wir uns doch einig, oder?


----------



## News (19 Juni 2005)

Freies Vöglein aus dem Branchenforum schrieb:
			
		

> Die rennen ja jetzt schon wieder aufgeregt gegen die Wand


Also, ich behaupte jetzt einfach mal, dass seit Tagen und Wochen die Aufregung unter den Webmastern erkennbar größer ist als hier.


----------



## Anonymous (19 Juni 2005)

> Im Nachbarforum bekommen sie wirklich schon wieder Herzattacken


 Mach Dich nicht lächerlich, Du Gorilla! Wir haben hier die besten Primatenforscher dieses Landes. Die haben Dich längst als Klammeraffe  enttarnt


> In vielen Bereichen ihres Verbreitungsgebiets werden die Geoffroy-Klammeraffen im übrigen ihres Fleischs wegen bejagt. Zum Verhängnis wird den Affen dabei, dass sie beim Anblick eines Menschen genauso wenig die Flucht ergreifen wie beim Entdecken eines Jaguars. Stattdessen äussern sie bellende Laute und nähern sich dem Feind oft bis auf kurze Distanz. Dort versuchen sie, den Störenfried einzuschüchtern und zu vertreiben: Sie beginnen mit Händen und Füssen Äste zu schütteln. Zudem brechen sie Pflanzenteile ab und lassen sie - oft in unmittelbarer Nähe des Feindes - fallen. Gleichzeitig harnen und koten sie in deutlichem Bezug zum Eindringling. Natürliche Feinde dürften sich in vielen Fällen angesichts dieses «Affentheaters» zurückziehen. Ein geübter Schütze vermag aber unter Umständen eine ganze Klammeraffen-Gruppe zu erlegen, bevor auch nur eines der Tiere fliehen kann.


Siehste, so sitzt man als Neider und Denunziant gelassen auf dem Balkon, schlürft eine eiskalte Ovomaltine und freut sich des Lebens. 
Ganz ohne Herzattacken, aber mit viel Lust auf Abkühlung. Nu ja, ab an die Isar 

Grüße vom
Münchner Primatenforscherlehrling


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 Juni 2005)

[*IRONIE*]
Ein Legastheniker ist nicht dumm. Zumindest ist er nicht dumm, weil er Legastheniker ist. Es gibt aber auch dumme Legastheniker, die also dumm und Legastheniker sind.

Wenn einer schreibt


> die sind echt so blöd und erkennen den Sinn wechselnder Tarife nicht! LOL Ich brüll mich weg! Dass man nur so den Tarif findet der am meisten bringt kapieren die nicht! Hätte nicht gedacht das die so blöd sind die tun doch immer soooo klug!!!!! Das vesteht sogar ein achtjähiger Schüler. Zeigt echt das die nichts in der Birne haben die selbsternannten "Gutmenschen"


 und zwar, nachdem er einen link gelesen hat zu einem thread, in dem steht


> Oder läuft da gerade ein Test?
> ach, ich hab's:
> Verantwortlicher der Firma simutils? schrieb:
> "Als Webmaster braucht man sich wie immer um nichts kümmern, die Optimierungsautomatik ruft abwechselnd die erfolgreichsten Tarife auf.". Aha, werde ich mal testen.


in dem also die richtige Lösung vermutet wurde und dann wieder zum Teil verworfen wurde, weil der, der die unterschiedlichen Tarife einsetzt, eine etwas abweichende Erklärung abgibt, dann ist da einer zumindest weniger dumm als es aussieht, oder einer eben mehr, als er von sich weiß.

Im übrigen habe ich mehrere Testläufe gemacht und ich kann nicht ganz verstehen, nach welchen Kriterien die unterschiedlichen Tarife eingesetzt werden/wurden. Dazu bin ich zu "dumm" bzw. eigentlich nicht "dumm", sondern eher unwissend. 

Ein Unwissender ist nicht dumm. Zumindest ist er nicht dumm, weil er unwissend ist. Es gibt aber auch dumme Unwissende, die also dumm und unwissend sind. [/Ironie]

Grüße in die Schwanthaler
...aus der Schleissheimer


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 Juni 2005)

Bescheissen, anscheissen, zurückscheissen
Ein Vögelchen mit Muffensausen


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 Juni 2005)

Let's do the time warp again 
(Kleiner Witz - wie ich hoffe selbsterklärend... man beachte das Datum des cache. Ist mir freilich klar, dass das a bisserl konstruiert ist - aber es funktioniert  )


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 Juni 2005)

Spatzenhirn meets mastermind?



> Ich habe auch Folgebuchungen. Sowohl bei 9.99/3Tage als auch bei 4.99/3 Tage. Da bei mir auch diverse Wochenzugänge verkauft wurden, bin ich auf die Überschneidungstage gespannt: Wenn die Wochen und 3Tages und Monatszugänge auf einen Tag fallen (geht das überhaupt rein rechnerisch?).





> alle 3 wochen



Moment...
3-Tages-Zugänge und Wochenzugänge fallen tatsächlich alle drei Wochen zusammen, da kgV von 3 und 7 = 21
aber Monatsabbuchungen? wie kann man den kgV von 3,7 und x (Monat) berechnen, wenn doch die Monate unterschiedlich lang sind? Würde man einen Monat als 28 Tage sehen, wäre die Lösung kgV (3,7,28 ) und somit 84 (28*3, 12*7, 3*28 ). Komplizierter wird es, wenn man berücksichtigen müsste, dass Monate unterschiedlich lang sind...
oder?
by the way: Dies ist nicht der Grund der Verlinkung 
schon eher das:


> Das System wird bald richtig brennen


Verbrennt Euch aber nicht die gierigen Finger... 
slowly slowly catch your mon(k)ey...

Grüße vom Primatenforscherlehrling


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 Juni 2005)

> Richtig. Nur die Anschwärzer aus dem SPD/Grüne/DS-Forum sollen bleiben wo der Stengel wächst.


ich weiß nicht, wo der Stengel wächst... Jedenfalls nicht hier. Hier ist ja aber auch das CB-Forum, nicht wahr?
Steht hier eigentlich deutlicher drauf als je eine Preisauszeichnung bei den IT-Aktivisten. Aber wer der Herausforderung des Lesens nicht gewachsen ist, soll Wirtschaftspolitik lieber nach den Gebrüdern Blattschuß in der Wirtschaft studieren... (respektive auch kommentieren... Für Stammtischparolen ist ja eine oben nicht genannte Partei prädestiniert)

...und bleiben, wo der Pfeffer wächst...
...und vielleicht eine Piratenpost schicken...

Wirtschaft ist frei - und das ist gut so!
...aber sie ist nicht vogelfrei!

[hier übrigens ausdrücklich in seiner falschen Bedeutung gemeint, siehe
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vogelfrei ]


> Die Bezeichnung vogelfrei war weniger so zu verstehen, dass der Betroffene "so frei wie ein Vogel" wäre, das war eher das Gegenteil. Die Gebannten durften auch nicht bestattet werden und falls sie hingerichtet wurden, wurden ihre Körper den Vögeln zum Fraß überlassen. Damit sollte verhindert werden, dass die Betroffenen nach dem Tode in den Himmel kommen und am jüngsten Tag auferstehen. Doch mancher Gebannter schloss sich Räubern oder Piraten an, mancher ging als Seemann zur See oder als Söldner zum Militär und kam so manchmal auch zu Geld und Eigentum und erkaufte sich damit eine neue Identität und Freiheit.



by the way... hier ist doch ein r zu viel, oder?


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 August 2005)

*KJM/Jugendschutz lässt ogrish bei Level3 sperren*

Im jagin wird ein Beitrag in "GFY" verlinkt
http://www.jaginforum.de/showthread.php?threadid=42389

Es geht um die Sperrung von "ogr***", die auch in D mal für Aufsehen sorgte 
[...]

Mancher liess sich im Zusammenhang mit der "staatlich angeordneten" Sperrung von Seiten damals zu Äußerungen hinreissen wie


> Es kann und darf nicht sein, dass eine Pseudo-Elite versucht ihre eigenen angeblichen Wertvorstellungen der Gesellschaft aufzuzwingen und somit Bevormundung ausübt, die nur bekannt ist aus dem 3.Reich (Blockwart) oder der SBZ/DDR.



sehr interessant ist, was ein gewisser BigP*nP*n im GFY so vom Stapel lässt...



> Hmm, I am in germany right now. Ogrish loads perfect to me and I use the german telecom...so the biggest company in this fucked up country. [...]BTW: Give jugendschutz.net no chance..they have no power outside germany and they try to do things, what are not even in the german law.....so fuck them and send them the paper back: 60 years ago, you guys tried it already one time !!! don´t try it a second time !!!



Normalerweise hat BigP*nP*n andere Sorgen:
Am 30. März 2004 stellte "BigP*nP*n" eine Frage im GFY zum Thema "wie eröffne ich ein Bankkonto in der Schweiz"



> For now we have an US Inc. in Delaware
> We are located on the canary islands...now we need also a bank account...our taxes we would pay in spain of course BUT ...it needs fucking loong to open here on this island a bank account for an us inc and i get from ailcorp no information, where we could get a US Bank account and how.....fast as possible...thats all.



Am 26.2.2004 wiederum interessierte sich BigP*nP*n für einen Hund...
einen gaaanz besonder schönen Pudel 
Weil der so süüüüs ist, habe ich ihn vom russischen Exil befreit und hier hingehängt.

Putzig das Ding, nich? Ich find den gar nicht "so hässlich und dämlich" wie Tobias 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=85930#85930


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 September 2005)

@Tobias: Gehe ich recht in der Annahme, dass nicht Du diesen Hund im GoF***yourself gepostet hast? Aber hast du vielleicht an diesem tag zufällig im GFY gelesen?
Weisst Du, wer den Hund gepostet hat?
Vielleicht jemand, der etwas mit der Schweiz und "Gran Canaria" zu tun hat?
Da wird es doch nicht sooooo viele geben...
Und wie viele von denen vertreten wohl Firmen aus "Uruguay"?

it's just the daily blah...
Wenn Du's aber nicht weisst, vielleicht interessiert's Dich ja?
[...]


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 Oktober 2005)

> Wir (www.ue***18.de) sind seit heute für den "OnlineStar" nominiert (Schirmherr: Edm* St*).


Sachen zum Lachen gibts zu lesen... und "das dümmste posting des Jahres".

http://www.jag*****um.de/showthread.php?threadid=42632


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 Oktober 2005)

jagin is ja zur Zeit echt Popcornig vom Feinsten...
aber hier was anderes:


> Junge, dynamische Verkäufer (m/w) für den Vertrieb von Zahlungs-, Mehrwertrufnummern- und Paymentsystemen


 sucht da jemand. Hat man in Berlin doch 'ne Lizenz für IP-Billing gekriegt?


----------

